# Did Your Female GSD Calm Down After 1st Heat?



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Or did her behavior change enough to notice?

As I responded on another thread, Teddy _(age ten months)_ was starting to get a bit reactive in the car and in public places like Petsmart. I was even avoiding people in public areas in order to keep her under threshhold. It wasn't horrible, yet, but I was definitely worried, and "working on it."

Well, _her first heat has finally finished_ (a long few weeks at home), and she is back to her friendly, not-so-reactive self. Petsmart was very crowded yesterday (Black Friday at Petsmart? ), yet she was extremely confident and friendly. I even let people approach her again. Not one peep out of her. Put her in a down stay at at the register with all sorts of people around, and she was totally chilled. 

:happyboogie:

I hope I'm not making too much of this. End of fear stage? Hormones gone crazy and now back to herself?


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

I hope so!! Curious to see other answers as I'm waiting until Hype is 2 or 3 to be spayed... eeek


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm planning to spay her before her next heat. I do NOT want to deal with that mess again. 

Honestly, the constant cleaning of the tile floors wasn't the problem; it was the smell all throughout the house. UGH She definitely gave off a strong odor. When I'd walk in the front door I wanted to throw up.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

We are going through our first heat right now :thumbsdown:

Nita is doing a lot of sleeping and just seems to be out of sorts, poor thing.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Teddy's female littermate did the moping and sleeping thing (grown daughter has her), while Teddy was the exact opposite. Weird, huh?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Carly gets all mushy and goofier than usual when in heat. Sage gets a little grumpy and out of sorts (she's dramatic anyway). 

As for calming down after their first heats, I haven't seen any difference in either one of them. They are the same as they've always been.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Mine calmed down quite a bit going into heat and stayed that way. Sweeter by the day. Don't know if it's the heat or the maturing. She now settles nicely in the house even on days when I don't take her out. Still PASSIONATELY loves her tug, fetch and frolic in the water games. But no more non-stop go go go. Hooray to the off button!


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Ironhide always gets a bit "space-y" about 2 weeks before her heat and stays like that for about 2 weeks after it is done.

I find she gets SUPER drivey, and her already "through the roof" energy gets even higher, I never even thought that was a possibility!

She is definitely less tolerant of young dogs during her "prime", and definitely can be a little sharp.

Overall, it is never a huge deal and she evens back out in the end. I have never noticed an odor coming off her, or my Leonberger, so I wonder if some dogs smell different, while others don't change.

My Leonberger has always been very confident, but defensive (almost no prey in that dog) and I found that letting her go through her heats has definitely mellowed her out. Even as a 3 month old puppy she NEVER played with other dogs, just observed and seperated anyone "getting out of hand". Letting her go through her heats matured her, and made her more balanced, I am definitely glad I decided not to spay/neuter her.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

this was Freya in heat - "friendly"


----------

